# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Mbj  airport shuttle service

## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Taxi and Tour service is now offering shared/Regular airport transfers.  Our airport transfers from MBJ airport also incorporates transfers to Hotels in Montego Bay, Negril, Treasure beach, Ocho Rios, Runaway Bay and Boscobel Hotels, namely Jamaica Grande, RIU Club Ocho Rios, Jewels, Couples San Souci and many more of your choice. Very economical and comfortable service.

For more information please visit our website: www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com. 

*Our Contact Information*
email: rockystours@yahoo.com
Office#: 1876-957-9239 9:00am - 5:00pm
Toll Free US and can.#:305-848-8389
Mobile:1876-370-7915 anytime

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

To all Clients:
Due to the ongoing technical difficulties with Yahoo we are unable to access our Yahoo account. Please send all emails to roxroy45@hotmail.com. Sorry for the inconvenience caused.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For Fast response, efficient and No hassle transportation and tour service contact Rocky's Tours where world class service is provided.
For all your Tours, airport transfers feel free drop us a line or give us a call Our office hours are 9:00am to 5:00pm Monday to Friday.
To reach us after office is closed please email or call us at 1876-370-7915 this our our anytime number, you call we answer.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

The Rocky Thursday, group tour goes to 3 attractions Black river safari, Y.S. Falls and Pelican Bar. We pick up from your hotels . The Rocky Thursday Tour is every Thursday of each month. Pick up time from hotels is at 8:30am and return time back to hotels is approximately 6:00pm. The minimum amount of persons required for this trip is 4 persons. We can accommodate large and small groups. If I don’t have the required amount of persons other arrangements will be made.

The cost is $100us per person; this includes transportation, entrance fees to all 3 attractions, lunch and Round trip transportation. On the tour a complimentary drink is also provided for each client. Contact us to book for the Rocky Thursday Tour.


Our Contact Information
email: rockystours@yahoo.com
Office#: 1876-957-9239 9:00am - 5:00pm
Toll Free US and can.#:305-848-8389
Mobile:1876-370-7915 anytime

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Are you looking for a Shuttle Service from the airport to your hotel? Are you looking for Private transportation from the Airport to your hotel? Look no further Rocky's Tours will satisfiy your transportation needs, we offer a complimentary Red Stripe with all airport transfers. If you are traveling with your's truly and its her birthday let us know we will make the ride from the airport to your hotel a special one. 


Our Contact Information
email: rockystours@yahoo.com
Office#: 1876-957-9239 9:00am - 5:00pm
Toll Free US and can.#:305-848-8389
Mobile:1876-370-7915 anytime

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Have you seen our reviews on Tripadvisor?
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractio...l_Jamaica.html,

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...sportation.htm book your airport transfers and pay with credit cards Master or visa on line, we make it easy for you.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Our friendly and courteous drivers are very delighted to transport you from the airport to your hotel the company where its hassle and stress free as you sit back and leave all the hassle to us to get you to your hotel safe.

----------

